# Bigblackfoot Comes Of Age



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well tonight is Lyle's (bigblackfoot) power hour. He will be attempting to take the mandatory 21 shots to commerate this momentous occasion. I personally will be buying him a shot that I buy all newly-legal drinkers...a prairie fire! I think I'll have to get him a Wu-Wu as well. Anyways, I'll bring the digital along so I can post some pics tomorrow so that you can all share in Lyle's misery of hugging a trash can puking to save his life!

Happy Birthday Lyle! Remember, you only turn 21 once!...

...and you'll be thanking god it only happens once after tonight. :wink:

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~Oh damn~ Are you guys going to be in GF or Fargo? I was wondering because I will be at the Elk's tonight for one of my POOBA Meetings!

Man get him a WUUUWWUUU for me!!!!

Mav....


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Jonesy call me and i will join you and give you your gun

7017755094


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry Guys,
Not a good idea! Remember what happened to the guys down in Fargo. One just about died and the ones helping were charged by the cops. Some people just cannot handle that amount!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's going to be in GF, where exactly I'm not sure. Lyle's got to work til 11:00 at BWW because his manager didn't want him to drink before hand so he won't get as drunk...like it's going to make a difference. :roll: So the night will probably start at B-dubs but I don't think they allow power-hours to take place there anymore so we'll just have to wait and see what happens.

Mav, done deal...I might even have to buy him two. :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

FH, I think Lyle can handle that amount...but I guess we'll just have to wait and see! I'll make sure he sticks his finger down his throat before he ingests too much just to be safe.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks Jones its great to have friends like you. Im going to the Cuckoo's Nest. And i went to high school with that guy from fargo. Pretty sure that wont be happening tonight, because i have great guys like Mr. Matt Jones looking out for me.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Don't mention it buddy, it's what friends are for! :beer:

So anyone who wants to swing by and buy Lyle a shot, we'll be getting Cuckoo at the Nest!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm with FH and the Old Farts club. Be careful guys!! That stuff can kill you.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lyle can drink and sence it is his Bday tonight, he is going to REAlly get wasted. Pukin rally time!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, I first have to apologize for forgetting to bring the digital. So I didn't get any pics of Lyle puking. The camera wasn't even needed since Lyle never puked (at the bar at least). He didn't make the full 21...the bartender cut him off at 19. Like those last two shots really would have made a difference. :roll: He could have done 25 at least!!! :beer: He wasn't even faded after 19.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

That was nuts. I could not believe someone could absorb so much alcohol and still be able to walk, talk, and look somewhat like you know what your doing. I am a lightweight compared to you regulars. I now know what the WuWu fetish is all about.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Child protege coming of age....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

WUWU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Well im still alive guys. Just thought i would let you all know. I guess i ended up puking last night at about 2:00. My roomate brought my digital though, so there is some pictures, but i dont know if they will end up on hear or not.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

This is going to make me feel and sound really old, but trust me, some day this will have seemed like a really bad idea. Must happen about the time you start having kids of your own. Until then, be careful and I'm glad Lyle is well enough to report in.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have got to second what Dan said. Ya, ya, I am an old fat but guys, really, this is not the way to go. Someday you too will think this was a bad idea and youngish. Sorry but thats how I feel. I am glad all is good to go and well. Thank God for that one folks!

Dave

PS. In my 16 years of active military service and being a bouncer for 10 years I have seen many drunk fest's for no reason and good reasons but I have also seen good men go down one way or the other through stupid stuff and 'impossible to happen' stuff. Having someone resposible and sober is a ggod way to avoid this stuff.


----------

